# Hi there, I m new here



## Sterlizia (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi 
I have a sweet little cat
She is 4 months old, I took here with me when she was 12 weeks.
I m reading a lot about cats because i never had a cat before her, but I had a dog.
I know they are very different, so I m here trying to learn how to give her the best Life 
Picture attached of my little Kora, she loves to go for a walk in the park and learned very fast to have a harness on.


----------



## ChelseaLee93 (Jul 28, 2021)

Hey Sterlizia,
It's so nice that you've trained her on harness so soon, I hope you two have some nice nature walks together. Black cats are so cute


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Welcome! She is adorable. I'm partial to black cats. We had one that recently passed away and now have one again. They are so beautiful and have been such sweet kitties!


----------

